# Hexarmour gloves, anyone got them?



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, I'd like to know has anyone been using these gloves for the close handling/work or restraining of venomous snakes and have the gloves been chomped down on?

I am going to be buying a pair as an added benefit and have seen some good reviews and demonstrations of them where needles break, razor blades just slide on them and cobras and adders munch down on them while they're in use.

Point being, you can never go too far with safety but for the dextrous figgity work how do they fair out?

I have seen a pair for sale on tongs.com with an added arm cover, expensive but worth it.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Hi, I'd like to know has anyone been using these gloves for the close handling/work or restraining of venomous snakes and have the gloves been chomped down on?
> 
> I am going to be buying a pair as an added benefit and have seen some good reviews and demonstrations of them where needles break, razor blades just slide on them and cobras and adders munch down on them while they're in use.
> 
> ...


We have used Tongs own gloves on Adders work for 5 years and for that species they appear acceptable.

Last week I used a pair whilst checking out a sub adult Eyelash Pit Viper.........fang went straight through the leather!

Fingers were not in at the time so no problem.

However other than when messing about with very small vipers or neonates I just dont trust them!


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

There's an item about these in issue 3 of practical reptile keeping, not a bad word said about them and apparently, they've never been compromised. They did ask the question though, that if a needle to stitch them can penetrate the fabric, why can't a snakes needle like teeth? And it seems the manufacturers aren't too pleased about them being used for the application of dealing with venomous snakes.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

It seems the way they are made and the material, they would disguise the heat of your hand against pit vipers somewhat?

Being made of synthetic and non synthetic materials stronger than kevlar....

What is the exact material this hexagon tripple layered armour gloves are made of, all I've found through surfing many google pages are superfabric material....


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

From what I can make out from what I read, the material is called "superfabric". I dare say it's a closely guarded secret as to the elements of it. _"constructed from a triple layer of the special protective fabric, called "superfabric". This is in the form of closely allied tiny hexagonal panels, with each layer offset against the other. If a thorn, needle or fang penetrates one layer, it then meets a solid little hexagon in the next that stops further penetration"_ That's about all the information regarding these gloves in the mag. But Donald Schultz obviously rates his "The Gloves of Power".


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I havnt got any but have tried some on, personally I think they are cumbersome and awkward, personally they are not for me.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Piraya1 said:


> Hi, I'd like to know has anyone been using these gloves for the close handling/work or restraining of venomous snakes and have the gloves been chomped down on?
> 
> I am going to be buying a pair as an added benefit and have seen some good reviews and demonstrations of them where needles break, razor blades just slide on them and cobras and adders munch down on them while they're in use.
> 
> ...


Yes and yes, very good gloves, but as Si said can be cumbersome. 

I don't know how much they are from Tongs, but you can get them from over here in the UK, you can also get armguards

Here's the gloves - UK Safety Products - Protector Glove

Armguards - UK Safety Products - HexArmor and Polyco Gloves, PPE and Litter Pickers


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Qhen I have tried these on, I thought the dexterity was really good, I'd say a wise investment. Just remember, ouncture resistant not puncture proof


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

10 years ago I had a pair of Elkskin gloves obtained form Canad and they withstood a bite from a russells viper!

Shame you cant get them anymore!


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Check out the gloves described in the new Practical Reptile Keeping magasine. No venomous snake has bitten through them yet!

Harry


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i know someone who has them and i have tried them on myself and they seem ok. my friend says that they have stopped him being invenomated a couple of times from rattlers but beware that the material is not venom proof and the venom can seep through and if you have an open wound on a finger.....well you get my drift.
i have orderd a pair


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

They are ok for feeding fast, long snakes that may "overshoot" haemostats and aim for you, but reduce the feel and dexterity for manipulating snakes. I have a pair, but wouldn't put my faith in them, although a friend had tested them with a venomoid cobra and it failed to penetrate even after chewing.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a pair but only use when i really have to.. but as stuart said i wouldnt put my faith in them..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres a guy on venomdoc, that tested them against alot of snakes theres pictures of him getting bitten by a mamba, cape cobra, forest cobra, Bitis arietans and Echis sp


----------

